

Report on Grid Disturbance of Northern Region (of India) - wglb
http://www.powermin.nic.in/pdf/GRID_ENQ_REP_16_8_12.pdf

======
wglb
Among the interesting data, this stood out to me: _The committee experienced
some difficulty in analysing the available information because of the time
synchronisation problems at various stations._

